# Spouse visa - extension.



## oddjobold (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi 

My wife has just been accepted for a spouse visa. 

We are currently in Singapore, and were planning to travel to the UK.

Now my company want to extend my contract for somewhere between 1-3 years.

If we don't use the visa will it reflect badly on us? And what do I have to do to extend it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

oddjobold said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife has just been accepted for a spouse visa.
> 
> ...


There is no problem in not using a visa.
You cannot extend a visa unless you are already in UK. Just apply for a new visa when needed.


----------



## oddjobold (Jul 20, 2011)

So, I can't extend a visa until we are in the UK. 

But I can get a new one in Singapore (and go through the same painful exercise).

If I extend in the UK, is that easier, what's the success rate? Can I do that while on holiday? And what documents do I need to supply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

oddjobold said:


> So, I can't extend a visa until we are in the UK.
> 
> But I can get a new one in Singapore (and go through the same painful exercise).
> 
> If I extend in the UK, is that easier, what's the success rate? Can I do that while on holiday? And what documents do I need to supply?


You can only extend it in UK if your wife has moved there with you to activate it (i.e. start living there as spouse). Then you can extend it within 4 weeks of expiry.
If you move to UK at any time before expiry, you can extend it in UK. You still need to submit much the same documents and evidence as on your original application, and pay a hefty fee (around £550 or £850 for fast premium service).
You can't extend it while you are in UK for a visit - it must be a permanent move. Immigration officer can ask all sorts of questions to verify your purpose of travel.
If in the meantime your visa has expired, you have to make a fresh application in Singapore.


----------

